# MAJOR LEAGUE SOCCER (MLS) & SOCCER UNITED MARKETING (SUM)



## younothat (Jul 21, 2018)

THE TRUTH ABOUT MAJOR LEAGUE SOCCER (MLS) & SOCCER UNITED MARKETING (SUM)"
https://twitter.com/danielworkman/status/1020151530320777218

in 2002, MLS owners formed Soccer United Marketing (SUM) to exploit the commercial value of soccer globally. MLS has licensed to SUM the exclusive right to sell MLS commercial rights, including sponsorship, broadcasting, digital, and consumer product rights.

 Each Club operator owns the same share of MLS & SUM. MLS has a minority owner that is not a Club operator. Don Garber manages the day-to-day affairs of MLS & SUM. As Business Partners, Clubs provide MLS/SUM first right to participate in competitive business opportunities.

MLS // SUM operates under a unique "Single Entity" structure that includes the ownership of all Intellectual Property of its Franchises often (falsely) referred to as Clubs.

MLS signs all player contracts and employs all players. MLS controls all player transfers, not its member franchises.

The financials of SUM+MLS & its Franchises (Clubs) are an entangled mess. At the heart of the setup is complete & total control by the league.







What's not understood by most is that MLS would have gone out of business without creating SUM in 2002 to secure the ability to make money off of US Soccer & the Mexican National Teams. SUM later added CONCACAF to its portfolio in 2009. These are the money makers for SUM+MLS.







The financial arrangement between MLS+SUM & US Soccer began in 2002 & continues at least through 2022. It influences, & many would argue, compromises the USSF BoD. This No-Bid contract was awarded without scrutiny or competition.

* The SUM deal diverts USSF profits that could go to our State Associations to lower the costs of participation in youth soccer & help fund needed programs to make soccer more accessible to more people in more places. Instead that money ends up in MLS owners' pockets.*
*
Neuromancer‏ @Neuromancer2000 Jul 20
*
The real issue is a non profit, USSF, being controlled by SUM. The rest of it is shady/monopolistic business practices with possible FTC issues, but the USSF and SUM no bid relationship is pure corruption and cronyism.


----------



## coachsamy (Jul 23, 2018)

younothat said:


> THE TRUTH ABOUT MAJOR LEAGUE SOCCER (MLS) & SOCCER UNITED MARKETING (SUM)"
> https://twitter.com/danielworkman/status/1020151530320777218
> 
> in 2002, MLS owners formed Soccer United Marketing (SUM) to exploit the commercial value of soccer globally. MLS has licensed to SUM the exclusive right to sell MLS commercial rights, including sponsorship, broadcasting, digital, and consumer product rights.
> ...


Why do you think everyone shit on Hope Solo candidacy for USSF president. Why do you think Don Garber cringes when anyone mention P/R? 

I just can't believe that these people rather become richer than investing in a better product that would lead them to real money...


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 24, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Why do you think everyone shit on Hope Solo candidacy for USSF president. Why do you think Don Garber cringes when anyone mention P/R?
> 
> I just can't believe that these people rather become richer than investing in a better product that would lead them to real money...


It would take the old fashioned way to do it. Time and work.


----------



## coachsamy (Jul 26, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> It would take the old fashioned way to do it. Time and work.


Which in a way they are not doing. They are just protecting their own interests.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Which in a way they are not doing. They are just protecting their own interests.


Harvard Business School ethic - what have you done for me in the last quarter?


----------

